
Hack a Hotel - lkrubner
http://hackahotel.com/
======
lkrubner
I saw these guys perform at the TNooz Hackathon on November 14th, 2015. This
is an impressive hack. However, it is not true that they "tied for first at
the TNooz Hackathon". My team won for teams whose size was over 2 people, and
someone else won for teams whose size was of 2 people or less. But there was
also the audience vote, and it is true that the audience vote was a split vote
between hackahotel.com and us.

